# cim bu sarkiyi sana ve loris enisteme arman ediyorum isterse



## Un Matto

cim bu sarkiyi sana ve loris enisteme arman ediyorum istersen youtube den de sarah connor(just one last dance)dinliye bilirsin

what does this means guys? 

sorry i have many questions i know , i'll help you with italian if you need 

Loris


----------



## Volcano

Bu sarkiyi sana ve loris enisteme arman ediyorum istersen youtube den de sarah connor(just one last dance)dinliye bilirsin

*I give you and brother-in-law  this song as a gift,if you want you can also listen from youtube sarah connor(just one last dance)*


----------



## Un Matto

Are you sure it means brother in law :O, still can't understand it , and the last 2 word haven't a meaning?


----------



## Revontuli

Hello Un Matto,

''enişte'' means brother-in-law. But saying '' to Loris'' would sound more natural to me. I'd translate it like this:

_I send this song to you and Loris. You can also listen to it on youtube, Sarah Connor-Just One Last Dance._


----------



## Volcano

Un Matto said:


> Are you sure it means brother in law :O, still can't understand it , and the last 2 word haven't a meaning?


 
*I don't know who loris is.He is aunt's husband of someone.In the second sentence it says " If you want,you can also listen to this song(gift) from youtube..."*


----------



## avok

*dinliye bilirsin*: dinleyebilirsin: "you can listen to". In Turkish the word order is different. We would say, word by word, "Sarah Brightman-to you can listen" in Turkish


----------



## ehveniser

in this case, eniştem means:
If your name is Loris, s/he loves your girlfriend or wife as a sister, and you as a brother.

I guess before the first word "cim" there is name of your wife or girlfriend.

for example:

Sarah'cim means: dear Sarah


----------



## Tunca

I believe there was a name before "cim". Let's say Teo.

SO turkish version: Teocim bu sarkiyi sana...

Dear Teo, this song comes for you and my brother in law, Luis (or "I dedicate this song..." kinda similiar). If you like, you may listen to it at youtube... song name.


----------

